# Can't keep budgies



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi everyone.
Sorry, I was unsure about which topic to put this under.
Due to personal reasons, I will soon not have enough time, space, and money to keep my parakeets happy.
I want to give them to someone who can take care of them better. 
They are a bit skittish; they will come onto my hand when I have food and occasionally without food. They are well-bonded with each other.
I live in the Bellevue, Washington area. If anyone in my area is willing to take them in please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry you have to rehome your budgies, hopefully you'll be able to find a good home for them <3


----------



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

I've been in this position before. I was able to give 5 to a friend. I was lucky.. most people don't keep birds. Are you anywhere close to -- EDIT: Oh, you're clear across the country from me.


----------

